# Ipod prices in grey market?



## ╬Switch╬ (Sep 19, 2008)

Does anyone happen to know of the gray market prices of the new ipod nano and classic?
And the PSP?
Thankyou.


----------



## Cool Joe (Sep 19, 2008)

IPod Nano 3G 4GB is available for Rs 5,000. (or so I heard).


----------



## ╬Switch╬ (Sep 19, 2008)

Actualy I wanted to know about the prices of the new ones.
You know those?


----------



## Cool Joe (Sep 19, 2008)

Sorry I don't know about those.


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Sep 19, 2008)

PSP For Rs 8200/- in Grey


----------



## ╬Switch╬ (Sep 19, 2008)

^^Thanks BBThumbHealer
Got any idea about new ipod prices?


----------



## ring_wraith (Sep 20, 2008)

I don't think the new iPods are available in the black market yet. It takes a couple of days.


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 20, 2008)

Isnt this illegal ?


----------



## ring_wraith (Sep 20, 2008)

^^why? Discussing prices is illegal?


----------



## alok4best (Sep 20, 2008)

lol, lots of hypocrites in this forum.
Will do illegal stuff, but won't discuss..


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 20, 2008)

I mean, discussing prices of the gray market is illegal, isnt it?? If not then who cares ?? 

I dunno about the new iPods, X360 costs arpund 11k  (Core one)


----------



## ring_wraith (Sep 20, 2008)

I guess discussing prices is okay, as long as we don't drift into Movies, Games and Music CD/DVD prices... or availability.


----------



## Cool Joe (Sep 20, 2008)

No problem about discussing the prices, just no talks about the location etc.


----------



## ╬Switch╬ (Sep 20, 2008)

Ipod prices anybody??


----------



## ╬Switch╬ (Oct 5, 2008)

Anybody knows them? Or atleast iPod touch price?


----------

